# Sorry now closed



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello ,

  Turnip price is 631 . Stores are open if you want to shop. Saharah is in town.  Tips are appreciated not required bells , nmt  fruit furniture or diys  are what am looking for if possible.
Please be careful of flowers


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello! Would love to come by!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sure sending code


----------



## Christopia (Apr 30, 2020)

Morning! I’d love to come visit your island! Thanks!


----------



## Sami (Apr 30, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sure , sending code


----------



## Cadnik (Apr 30, 2020)

i would love to come


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok sending code


----------



## ben76326 (Apr 30, 2020)

Do you still have room? If so I can make the shell bed for you (if I have the matts I'll bring one when I'll being one when I'm on my way)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



ben76326 said:


> Do you still have room? If so I can make the shell bed for you (if I have the matts I'll bring one when I'll being one when I'm on my way)


I have the materials so if you have room I can bring a shell bed for you


----------



## Ritzbitz (Apr 30, 2020)

Could I come ?


----------



## quincify (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come as well <3


----------



## Archangel (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello! I'm interested in coming over to sell


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 30, 2020)

If still available would like to visit!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

ben76326 said:


> Do you still have room? If so I can make the shell bed for you (if I have the matts I'll bring one when I'll being one when I'm on my way)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020
> 
> ...




Just got a shell bed , your welcome to come anyway . Sending code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Ritzbitz said:


> Could I come ?


Sending code


----------



## Christopia (Apr 30, 2020)

Christopia said:


> Morning! I’d love to come visit your island! Thanks!


Just wanted to repost so I’m not lost in the shuffle. 


Christopia said:


> Morning! I’d love to come visit your island! Thanks!


Just reposting so I don’t get skipped! Thanks


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

quincify said:


> I would love to come as well <3


 Sending code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Christopia said:


> Just wanted to repost so I’m not lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Just reposting so I don’t get skipped! Thanks


Sending code


----------



## Theanimalvrossingwolf (Apr 30, 2020)

If you got room I would like to visit  of course I will tip you


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Archangel said:


> Hello! I'm interested in coming over to sell


Sending code


----------



## alpacalypse (Apr 30, 2020)

hey! if you've still got the time i'd love to stop by c: would prefer to make multiple visits if you're okay with that—if not, i'll understand if you say so~


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Deligrace said:


> If still available would like to visit!


Sending code


----------



## davedudetoro (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey! If this you are still available I'd love to come by  <3


----------



## moniicat (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come! I can bring you something if you would like! <3


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Will send more codes in a few minutes


----------



## UrsaMajor888 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello! Would like to come by if the offer is still available!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

sending codes


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a blue/purple cute bed. Does the offer still stand?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Leviathan255 said:


> I have a blue/purple cute bed. Does the offer still stand?


 Yes it does will send code in a few minutes . Thank you


----------



## Leviathan255 (Apr 30, 2020)

azurill said:


> Yes it does will send code in a few minutes . Thank you



Thank you!


----------



## wendz_808 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi would like to come please if still open, thank you!


----------



## Zeth Hawkins (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, I don't have any cute furniture, but I'm selling 4000 turnips. Would 10% (250k bells) be a sufficient tip?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Zeth Hawkins said:


> Hi, I don't have any cute furniture, but I'm selling 4000 turnips. Would 10% (250k bells) be a sufficient tip?


 Sure will send code


----------



## RezDiggity (Apr 30, 2020)

I have the cute blue DIY table, I would love to come and sell turnips!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

RezDiggity said:


> I have the cute blue DIY table, I would love to come and sell turnips!


Ok will send code in a few minutes


----------



## PeachyLuxe (Apr 30, 2020)

hi
would like to stop by pls c:

edit: I have blue cute wardrobe if you don’t have it yet


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 30, 2020)

hi! I'd like to come over if possible :')


----------



## hro (Apr 30, 2020)

I would like to come visit


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Will send code in a minutes


----------



## hro (Apr 30, 2020)

azurill said:


> Will send code in a minutes


Are you still open for selling?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes letting people leave first


----------



## lizardon (Apr 30, 2020)

Just PM you for details


----------



## Darkure (Apr 30, 2020)

Would like to come sell!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

lizardon  will be last vistor for awhile . Might reopen later


----------



## AprilPhire (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit!

ETA: No need.  I found another place to sell.  Thank you!


----------



## ShamazarMolly (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello I would love to come over to sell some turnips  
I don't have much furniture or bells but I can give you a couple nmt's?


----------



## pillowninja (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come over if you reopen. I have a couple of DIYs and nook miles tickets if that's ok! Thanks!!


----------



## Liete (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're still open, I would love to come over.

I would need 3 trips though


----------



## sorachu (Apr 30, 2020)

nvm.


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit too and sell if possible


----------



## toenuki (Apr 30, 2020)

when will you reopen? if you dont mind saying.


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Reopen now ,


----------



## TimoCT (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey there, thanks for reopening! I'll join the queue if possible.


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

TimoCT said:


> Hey there, thanks for reopening! I'll join the queue if possible.


 Sending code


----------



## twins (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sending code


----------



## StarryTumble (Apr 30, 2020)

If your prices are still up I would love to visit! Will tip for your time!


----------



## mother (Apr 30, 2020)

i'd like to visit if possible!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sending you both a code


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're still opened I would love to come by. Thank you so much.


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 30, 2020)

May I please come sell?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Bonus shooting stars

celeste is here too


----------



## twins (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to come by and visit for celeste and the shooting stars, if you don't mind!


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sending code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

Lol yea come over


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 30, 2020)

I would like to come to sell turnips if you are still open.


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I would like to come to sell turnips if you are still open.


Sending code


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd love to come see Celeste. Thank you


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

MardyBum said:


> If you're still open, I'd love to come see Celeste. Thank you


Sending code


----------



## taniaxo (Apr 30, 2020)

hi is this still happening ?would like to sell my turnips and for shooting stars


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

taniaxo said:


> hi is this still happening ?would like to sell my turnips and for shooting stars


Yes it is sending code


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi can i come over?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Hi can i come over?


Sure sending code


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello can i come also


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

can i drop by to make some wishes?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sending code


----------



## charris114 (Apr 30, 2020)

May I come by for wishes and Celeste?


----------



## Mioboi (Apr 30, 2020)

hi! would it be possible to come over?


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

oh no it disconnected but I have your coconuts so I think everyone that was there is safe(?) I really had a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 30, 2020)

Is this still going? Both my husband and I would like to come sell all our turnips if that is okay.


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

charris114 said:


> May I come by for wishes and Celeste?


Sure sending code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Mioboi said:


> hi! would it be possible to come over?


Come on over sending code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Noctis said:


> oh no it disconnected but I have your coconuts so I think everyone that was there is safe(?) I really had a lot of fun!!!


 Glad you had fun 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Is this still going? Both my husband and I would like to come sell all our turnips if that is okay.


Sure you can both come over sending code


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 30, 2020)

azurill said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Turnip price is 631 . Stores are open if you want to shop. Saharah is in town.  Tips are appreciated not required bells , nmt  fruit furniture or diys  are what am looking for if possible.
> Please be careful of flowers



i would love to stop by


----------



## Jake222 (Apr 30, 2020)

Would love to stop by as well... my turnip price is in the toilet!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to stop by and talk to Celeste!


----------



## Teethgrindseu (Apr 30, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

Sorry if I missed anyone let me know will send code. Nooks cranny closes in 20min.


----------



## Rhuenkun (Apr 30, 2020)

Would love a chance to stop by!


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 30, 2020)

Could I visit for Celeste please?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 30, 2020)

may i visit celeste please?


----------



## swapobo (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to come sell if you're still open! c:


----------



## azurill (Apr 30, 2020)

I hope all who came had fun: sorry if I missed you.


----------

